
The 25 Most Dangerous Colleges in America - tomh
http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2009/09/the-25-most-.html
======
nuweborder
I find it funny that the author of this blog did not include his own school,
The University of Cincinnati, at which he is the Associate Dean of faculty at
their school of law. As if Cincinnati would be on the list of "25 Most Safe
Colleges in America". Yeah right. I bet you'll think twice about taking a
night class there.

------
tfh
You mean "The 25 most dangerous colleges in the US".

    
    
      america != usa

